# ATV Rental?



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

My Brother and I are going bear hunting in Ontario in Sept. does anyone know of any place you can rent an ATV and take it to Canada, or maybe even rent in Sault Ste Marie, Ont.? My Brother has managed to borrow one from a Buddy but I haven't been as lucky. The guide says his area is fantastic for riding, and he could get us a little further into the Bush to hunt. Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------

